# Moo-Less Chocolate Pie



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Here ya go.  All respects to Alton Brown)

16 oz silken tofu
2 cups semi sweet chocolate chips (one bag)
1/3 cup coffee liquor (I recomend Kamora if you don't have another around)
1 Tbs honey
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 9 inch pre made chocolate pie crust

Melt the chocolate in a double boiler along with the coffee liquor
Blend thoroughly together the tofu, melted chocolate, honey, and extract in a blender

Pour the blend into the pie crust and refigerate for at least 2 hours.

I've also tried hazelnut liqour instead of the coffee.  That's really tasty too.

Jeff


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

ohhhhhhohhhhhohhhh
Sounds really really good.   
Will have to try.

Ok here is a recipe for ultimate brownies. Which I dont do very often but is really good.


Get 2 packages of brownie mix..the hersheys kind will be fine.
Make the brownies like it says. 
Pour in pan.
Then....Put chocolate bars, the really good stuff on top of the brownie mix. 
Then...
make the 2nd box of brownie mix and put it on top of the chocalate bars.
Then bake.

Yummmm.
Also. you can add marshmellows to the chocolate bars too if you want.
hehehe...major yummm.

Bring on the recipes....Whoohooo


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, this is for Enchiladas...

(im a bit of a chef...I love to cook. Was going to go to culinary school, but you know how that goes.)

Ok, so the main thing of this recipe is TLC. (not kidding)

Get corn tortillas. At least 20. Depending on how many your wanting to make.
Then if you can find it in your stores get the
Pace Medium Enchilada Sauce.  
(this is the only kind I use)
Make the recipe according to on the back.
Add lots of cheese.  Put a little more sauce in the meat then they say, like a half a cup more.
Also, put lots of sauce on the enchiladas and youll be good to go.
Now #! thing to do...
Use your hands.   Im not kidding.  Wash them of course.
But instead of using a fork or spoon to put the meat in the enchiladas use your hands.
It makes it taste alot better.
But wash your hands before and after ok people.  Dont want any health issues going on.   

I have lots more recipes if you all are intrested.  I love this thread.  Hehehehe


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 11, 2006)

[FONT=&quot]AWESOME, Jeff!

artyon:

Thanks!

As a cook... I'm always looking for the recipes!

And, soy is a great item dietary wise! :ultracool

Alton Brown is entertaining... actually, I like his scientific approach to cooking... and his props are GREAT! Have you seen his new show *Feasting on Asphalt*? Not too bad...

By the way... fair is fair! Once I figure out how to post an attachement... I'll put up one of my favorite quick "snacks"... also good for when impromptu company shows up at the door...

Bon appetite!

Andy

P.S. Here's a link to a quick 30-minute, virtually no-prep dish: MEXICAN CHICKEN
[/FONT]

P.P.S. OOH! Thanks, Elayna! You rock!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

Well its about time 

Thanks


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 11, 2006)

Y'all are going to spoil a LOT of diets with these sinful recipes.    That means I'm going to have to try them too...


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Alton Brown is my all time favorite food network person.  Did you see the episode of Good Eats where he was dressed up as a vegetable and committed sepuku?  Hilarious!  I've learned a great deal from that show and Erica bought me one of his text books for christmas...yes, text books.  If your a food geek like me his show is IT.  The last recipe from his show that I made was strip steak with a pepper cream sauce.  Yummy!

4 (6 to 8-ounce) strip steaks, 3/4 to 1-inch thick 
Kosher salt 
2 teaspoons black peppercorns, coarsely crushed 
2 tablespoons clarified, unsalted butter 
3/4 cup beef stock or broth 
3 tablespoons cognac 
3/4 cup heavy cream 
1 tablespoon green peppercorns in brine, drained and slightly crushed 

Preheat oven to 200 degrees F. 

Sprinkle steaks with kosher salt and crushed black pepper. Heat butter in a 12-inch, heavy bottomed saute pan over medium heat. Once butter is hot, add steaks and cook until browned on both sides, about 2 minutes per side for medium-rare and 3 minutes per side for medium. Remove steaks from pan and place on a rack set on a sheet pan; place in oven to keep warm. 
Add the stock to the saute pan and whisk until the crispy bits release from bottom of pan. Allow the liquid to reduce for 3 to 4 minutes over medium-high heat. Add cognac, heavy cream, and green peppercorns to the pan. Increase heat to high and cook, whisking continually, until sauce thickens slightly, just enough to coat the back of a spoon; this will take 5 to 7 minutes. Season the sauce, to taste, with kosher salt. Place steaks on plates, top with sauce, and serve immediately.

I suggest just a few grinds from a pepper mill instead of the black peppercorns.  Crushing the black pepper and coating the steak makes it a bit too peppery for me.  If you can't find clarified butter it's easy to do at home on your own.  If you're curious I'll post the directions.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> If you can't find clarified butter it's easy to do at home on your own. If you're curious I'll post the directions.



Why would clarifying the butter make a difference?  What is the purpose?  And yes, please post the directions!  Thanks.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kreth (Aug 11, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Why would clarifying the butter make a difference? What is the purpose? And yes, please post the directions! Thanks.
> 
> - Ceicei


Because it's much clearer, duh!


----------



## Carol (Aug 11, 2006)

Because Lobster tastes so much better with clarified butter!  How's that for a New England answer? LOL!

A real chef can explain this better than I can.

http://www.ochef.com/69.htm


Jeff,

Thank you thank you THANK YOU for posting those recipies.  A few months ago I was diagnosed as having a wheat allergy and I really appreciate that what you are posting is (or can be altered to be) wheat-free.  Way Cool!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Because Lobster tastes so much better with clarified butter!  How's that for a New England answer? LOL!
> 
> A real chef can explain this better than I can.
> 
> http://www.ochef.com/69.htm



OOoohhhh!  Lobster!  I love lobster!  <<SIGH>>  It's tough to find **really good lobster** out in the middle of nowhere (not near an ocean)!  Now I really do have to go visit the coastal states!

Thanks for the explanation of clarified butter.  The reason and process makes sense. 

- Ceicei


----------



## Elayna (Aug 11, 2006)

I dont have cable!!
Whahhaaaahhhaaa

All i get is the people on GPB on  sundays. LOL.  
(yes im poor. LOL. Acutally no its just I have a kid. LOL)

I love all these recipes.   Im going to have to be careful when I read these or Im going to want to eat. LOL.

Anyways, Ill post some great potato salad recipes along with pasta salad and stuff.  When Im not so hungry. LOL

TTYL...(going to eat..LOL)


----------



## Kacey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chili - with possible modifications.  I know that this recipe has a lot of "to taste" and "if desired" in it - but that's because I never make it the same way twice; it's all in what I'm in the mood for at the time, and also any guests' special needs (low spice, no meat, etc.).

1 pound ground beef
4 16-ounce cans diced tomatoes, unsalted
4 16-ounce cans kidney beans, drained, unsalted
1 large onion, chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
salt, pepper, chili powder, garlic, tabasco, to taste

Combine tomatoes and beans in a crock pot; turn on low.

Brown ground beef in a pan; drain and rinse.  HINT:  to keep beef from sticking, add 1/2 cup water.  

Add beef to tomatoes and beans.  Brown onion and bell pepper in the same pan as the beef.  Add to crock pot.

Season to taste.  

Allow to cook 10-12 hours on low heat.  The key to good chili (and also good spaghetti sauce) is long, slow cooking to let the flavors meld.

Possible modifications:

If you like your chili really hot, add jalapeno peppers.

Omit salt (be careful; unsalted tomatoes and beans will make a sweet chili without a little salt)

Use ground turkey, ground chicken, and/or tofu in place of some or all of the beef.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 1/3 cup coffee liquor (I recomend Kamora if you don't have another around)
> <snip>
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> ...



Would it be possible to substitute the coffee liquor for creme de menthe?  If so, how much?  I would think 1/3 cup would be too minty.

- Ceicei


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to substitute the coffee liquor for creme de menthe?  If so, how much?  I would think 1/3 cup would be too minty.
> 
> - Ceicei


Dunno.  Only one way to find out.  And I'll tell you what I told my wife.  I don't like mint with chocolate so you are on your own!!


Jeff


----------



## crushing (Aug 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Here ya go.  All respects to Alton Brown)
> 
> 1/3 cup coffee liquor (I recomend *Kamora *if you don't have another around)
> 
> Jeff




Kamora?  Isn't that the submission hold Joe Rogan keeps refering to?  


Sounds like _good eats_ to me!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 12, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Kamora? Isn't that the submission hold Joe Rogan keeps refering to?
> 
> 
> Sounds like _good eats_ to me!


Close, if you drink enough of it you'll be submitted to the floor for awhile!


----------



## Elayna (Aug 12, 2006)

Potato Salad....

Now im not real sure about the measurments, its kinda add as you go, but here is what you will need to do.

At least 5 pounds of baking or gold potatoes for 2 to 3 people.

After peeling potatoes chop them into chunk pieces varying from large to small.

Boil potatoes till they are soft but not mushy.

Let sit in fridge for at least one hour. If you dont the mayo will go bad when you put it in the hot potatoes.  YUCK

Ok, so then you want to add at least 2 spoonfuls of mayo and at least 5 squirts of mustard. Now this does vary depending on how much you make. If you like it more mayo then mustard or vice versa. You can always use miracle whip if you want, but mayo tastes alot better.

Dice 1 white onion. (will need more for larger amounts)
Dice at least 4 Kosher dill pickles (will need more for larger amounts)
At 2 spoonfulls of pickle juice.

Mix all of that with the potatoes with mayo and mustard. 
Ready to eat. 
(add ingredients as desired for..."right" taste)

Enjoy.... 

P.S.  I am not a healt food nut as you can tell. hehehe  
Hope you all like none the less.


----------

